
Show HN: Ingwe - SMS/Email scheduling API - nautical
https://ingwe.io
======
nautical
Hello HN, I would like to show a product I am currently working on : Ingwe.

On Ingwe you can store templates, insert data into templates while sending
email or SMS( by APIs and variables ).

I would love some feedback on the landing page and the product in general.

